

I created a little tool for presenting website mockups/designs to your clients - bartsitekcom
http://bartsitek.com/projector/

======
dclaysmith
Get ready for a strongly written letter from someone...
<http://planscope.io/blog/projector-is-now-planscope/>

~~~
bartsitekcom
Good find! But I don't mind renaming it to 'tripping-ninja' if needed to be
honest ;)

------
cinbun8
_A Bootstrap styled, Markdown powered, Server-side language agnostic,
database-less project / mockup presentation engine_

If you can say that without losing your breath, 1-up to you :) 'The easiest
way to share your project status' seems like a better tagline. I like the
simple layout. The colors are pleasing and easy on the eyes. I would still use
another tool to show progress since not all progress may be tied to a UI.

~~~
bartsitekcom
Thanks! Never been any good at copyrighting. Maybe that's because English
isn't my native language. Your tagline sounds nice, although I wanted to keep
it a little bit on a "technical-funny" side, so that's partly on purpose.

Well yeah, this is for simpler projects for when you're designing/developing
something that has few pages and need a quick way to present it to your client
(something better than generic file listing on Apache).

Thanks for your comment!

~~~
ahallerberg
For what it's worth, I think the second paragraph does a good job setting up
what the product is. But agreed, the first sentence (while still humorous) is
definitely a mouthful.

------
dools
I don't get it. What type of mockups are you referring to? Images? HTML? The
mention of server side language is confusing me because I don't know why I'd
be calling something a mockup if it had logic behind it, nor why I wouldn't be
showing my client the app on a URL or doing a screencast.

~~~
bartsitekcom
Both actually (HTML + images). It's strictly for front-side templates you'd
show to your client for approval at an early stage. The _next_ step would be
adding some logic to them.

Server side language thing doesn't have anything to do with templates. It just
means you can use this tool in any environment you'd like (it's not coded in
any particular language like PHP, ROR, .NET).

The thing is, it's a very early stage and you don't have any app yet, so
there's nothing to show. It's for when you're in early designing stage and you
need to present some app templates to your clients for approval. Screencasts,
sending PDFs by email - that's all too much hassle. Projector enables you to
present HTML templates you designed in a simple yet interactive way.

------
stargazer83
I tried using it following your "Quick Start" guide, but failed miserably :(

\- How do I set the status of a Page (for example to ``Ready`` or ``In
progress``).

\- Where can i see the final result? On index.html? Do I need to parse the
project.md somehow?

~~~
bartsitekcom
Sorry if that doesn't seem to be clear enough! Good questions, I'll update the
Guide soon.

\- So you put _all_ the page names inside the /project.md file. Now, according
to what you just put in there, you upload your page templates/projects to
'project/' directory (each page being a separate directory that matches one on
the list created inside /project.md). `Ready` status is simply when page
directory exists, and `In progress` when it's only listed inside the
/project.md file but is not yet created.

\- This one is super simple. Just upload the projector directory to your
server and rename it as you wish eg. domain.com/clients/sony/ ('sony' being
your projector folder) and access that url.

------
papalalu
this is unrelated, sorry - but good lord font rendering is awful in Chrome on
Windows..

<http://i.imgur.com/cMren.jpg>

chrome left, firefox right

~~~
bartsitekcom
Right! I noticed that too. You can "fix" it by applying a 1px text-shadow on
the text, but it will look a little bit 3D-ish that way.

~~~
mnicole
Try seeing if any of these make it better -
[http://coderwall.com/p/z7egjg?i=1&p=1&q=author%3Aman...](http://coderwall.com/p/z7egjg?i=1&p=1&q=author%3Amandy&t%5B%5D=mandy)

~~~
papalalu
well i can't make ANY difference on windows (vista right now but i've tried 7)
and chrome. <http://codepen.io/anon/pen/ainmF>

------
francov88
Interesting tool. really like the simple layout and value it bring over
complicated PM tools.

~~~
bartsitekcom
Thanks, glad you like it! Simplicity is the goal here.

------
reallynattu
Thank you. I was just thinking of creating one last night.

~~~
bartsitekcom
My pleasure, enjoy it!

------
reallynattu
Add a little todo for each page perhaps?

~~~
bartsitekcom
Right, also ETA would be useful. But wanted to keep it simple at first to see
how it goes. Also, feel free to just fork it on GitHub and modify any way
you'd like ;)

